# Daughter gets her first



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

with her crossbow. She actually got the xbow last season but was unable to connect. She cured that problem this past weekend. Check out the vid.


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Very nice!!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Great hunt, thanks


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Cool A_ _! video.........Congrats! go out to you & your daughter.*

*Also, throwing some GREEN to You!!*


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Very well done, tell her congrats from us.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Awesome job, she Thwacked her good! Thanks for sharin the Vid and Memories!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Another great vid form Bucksnort productions, thanks. I'm assuming those were 'T locks' did they do as good on the deer as they did on the pop-up, I couldn't tell from the video, I do know she pegged the pipe on the pas-thru....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Another great vid form Bucksnort productions, thanks. I'm assuming those were 'T locks' did they do as good on the deer as they did on the pop-up, I couldn't tell from the video, I do know she pegged the pipe on the pas-thru....WW


ROFL! Yes the shuttle t's did a great job on the deer. The crossbow is an excellent weapon of choice for her. I'm glad she chooses it over a rifle. Yeah, that pop up didn't run far after she shot it!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I guess you read my post on Chunkys thread concerning you guys daughters, BTW whats your weapon of choice to keep the 'suitors' at bay....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> I guess you read my post on Chunkys thread concerning you guys daughters, BTW whats your weapon of choice to keep the 'suitors' at bay....WW


LOL, The way she was raised.:smile:


----------



## bdfarmer (Nov 8, 2010)

*Way to go!*

NICE!!!:dance:


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

No time to duck the string on that one. 

Nice!!!


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Another great video, I always enjoy watching them, keep them coming and good luck this season!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Awesome video. Congrats to Ashley!!

She was pleasure to have in camp.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

awesome video as always!!

congrats to your daughter


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I appreciate them. I always have a great time when I bring her out on a hunting trip with me.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Congrats to both of you. By the way, you put a nice video together!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

2cool... WTG pappa bear... tell Ashley congrats... Still your turn!!!!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hey BS when is you gonna be da star...WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> Hey BS when is you gonna be da star...WW


ROFL! I think I'm gonna have to lose some weight first.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Danny,

WOW!!! Great Video!!! By the way, we have alot of those cull blinds that need to be taken out (none of mine though, LOL)!!!! 

Congrats. to Ashley on the hunt!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

TXDRAKE said:


> Danny,
> 
> WOW!!! Great Video!!! By the way, we have alot of those cull blinds that need to be taken out (none of mine though, LOL)!!!!
> 
> Congrats. to Ashley on the hunt!!!!


Yeah, that blind was pretty much shot up anyway. Whats another hole in it. Plus, it wasn't mind so ain't that big a deal.:biggrin:


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

2cool


----------

